# Sauerstoffpumpe ganz einfach



## Basi8811 (28. Juli 2004)

Hi,
wenn ich mir die Schego Optimal Sauerstoffpumpe hole, eine Autobatterie, ein Wechselstromgerät, könnte ich sie dann zum laufen bringen?

So sollte das aussehen:

Die Autobattrie (12V) wird als Stromquelle verwendet.
Das Wechselstromgerät (verwandelt 12V Quelle zur 220-230V Quelle um) wird an der 12V Autobatterie per verschiedenen Adaptern angeschlossen.
Die Pumpe wird in die Steckdose des Wechselstromgerätes eingesteckt und das Ding müsste laufen, oder?#c 

Oder muss ich mir die Schego Optimal electronic Membranpumpe kaufen und diese per Adaptern an die Autobattrie befestigen?


----------



## HD4ever (28. Juli 2004)

*AW: Sauerstoffpumpe ganz einfach*

*grübel* .... in Anbetracht der Tatsache das ne Autobatterie mit rumschleppen mir etwas unhandlich erscheint - würd ich mir doch eher für 5-10 EUR ne pumpe kaufen .... ?!?! #c


----------



## Basi8811 (29. Juli 2004)

*AW: Sauerstoffpumpe ganz einfach*

Ich habe hier in der Nähe einen See aufgefunden an dem die Fischereiausübung erlaubt ist.

Eigentlich stehen die Fischchen in einer Ecke, die ich ausfindig gemacht habe.
Letztes mal sind die mir alle gestorben.
Da habe ich einen Bekannten gefragt, ob ich seine Sauerstoffpumpe mit der Autobaterrie ausleihen darf.

Er hat ne 12V Pumpe und die kostet 60€.
Die gleiche gibt es als Wechselstrom 220~230V und kostet 30€.

Deshalb wollte ich fragen, ob man auch so es mit dieser Pumpe machen kann.

Übrigens: Mit der ausgeliehenen Pumpe lief alles besser.


----------



## HD4ever (29. Juli 2004)

*AW: Sauerstoffpumpe ganz einfach*

NA ja, wenn du die läääänger hältern willst, brauchst du auf jeden Fall ne Pumpe! Die Modelle mit Batterie+12 V fürs Auto kosten halt ein wenig mehr  Die "normalen" nur mit Batteriebetrieb gibst schon für ca 5 EUR zu kaufen ( z.B. Askari ) .... ich hab auf meiner Terrasse ne Gartentonne stehen in der ich eine Pumpe mit Fillter habe - keine Sauerstoffpumpe in dem Sinne, aber durch den Wasserstrahl kommt genug Sauerstoff in die Tonne und die Köfis halten sich wunderbar recht lange Zeit ... 
  --------------------------------------------------------------------------
  keine Ahnung ob deine BAstelei funktioniert - ausprobieren .... :m


----------



## Basi8811 (29. Juli 2004)

*AW: Sauerstoffpumpe ganz einfach*

Ich bräuchte schon eine, die ich so betreiben kann.
Aber auch nicht die speziellen "Angelsauerstoffpumpen".

Denn wir fahren öfters für ne Woche lang auf Waller fischen und das überall hin.
Die sterben sonst und die im ersten Post genannte Sauerstoffpumpe könnte ich auch zum hältern zu Hause benutzen.


----------



## heinzrch (29. Juli 2004)

*AW: Sauerstoffpumpe ganz einfach*

Hallo,

ich schwöre auf die Schego Pumpen. Ich hab sie sowohl in 220V und in 12V Ausführung.
Die 12V Schego ist eine richtige Membranpumpe mit einer Wechselrichterschaltung.
d.h. im Gegensatz zu den billig-Pumpen funktioniert sie wie ne "richtige" Membranpumpe und hat ne Super Leistung.
Anstelle des Zigarettenanzünderadapters lassen sich auch Klemmen anbringen.

Ein normaler Wechselrichter mit ner 22oV Pumpe funktioniert auch, ist aber teurer (es sei denn du hast bereits nen Wechselrichter).


----------



## sebastian (29. Juli 2004)

*AW: Sauerstoffpumpe ganz einfach*

kauf dir nen strohalm und blas  sorry aber das musst sein


----------



## heinzrch (29. Juli 2004)

*AW: Sauerstoffpumpe ganz einfach*

ach, ja

das mit der 12V Pumpe macht natürlich in erster Linie Sinn, wenn das Auto in der Nähe steht. Die Leistungsaufnahme der Pumpe ist sehr gering, sodaß man tagelang die Pumpe laufen lassen kann, ohne daß die Batterie leer wird.
Wenn du so ne Schego-Pumpe ohne Auto am Wasser in Betrieb nehmen willst, dann langt ne kleine Motorradbatterie, am besten so ne Blei-Gel Batterie mit 4 - 7 Ah Kapazität locker aus (Batterien im Elektronik-versand, oft mal als Restposten !0 - 20 €)


----------



## Basi8811 (29. Juli 2004)

*AW: Sauerstoffpumpe ganz einfach*

Ok.
Blei-Gel Akku habe ich bereits fürs Echolot.
7,2AH.

Dann akufe ich mir halt ne 12V und ne 220~230V Pumpe.


----------



## acker_666 (29. Juli 2004)

*AW: Sauerstoffpumpe ganz einfach*

Das mit dem Wechselrichter geht auf jeden fall. Aber wie schon erwähnt musst du das Auto oder ein guter Accu in der Tasche haben. Noch ein Tip wenn du das Kabel verlängern willst. Nicht das Kabel auf der 12V seite verlängern, sondern nimm dir eine normale 220 V Verlängernung. Hinzu kommt noch, ich rede aus Erfahrung, hat man schon mal Strom will man den auch nutzten ! Ein Radio, eine Lampe .. u.s.w.. Vorsicht deine Autobatterie ist schneller leer als du denkst.


----------



## Bondex (1. August 2004)

*AW: Sauerstoffpumpe ganz einfach*

Kleiner Tip: In Deutschland ist das Hältern der Köderfische VERBOTEN!!


----------

